# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Biggest genetic freak who ever lived

## Sehr

-Marvin Eder
(note that all of the following was accomplished drug free before he was 22 years of age (when he retired), also note that he ate little more than the average untrained person)

At five-foot-eight-inches, he weighed 200-pounds with arms over 19-inches, a 50-inch chest, 26-and-a-half inch thighs and 17-and-a-half inch calves.

Marvin's incredible strength feats are still spoken of in revered tones today, such was the impact he had on the lifting world. Those who do not know their iron history might be asking, "Why all the talk about Marvin?" For them, here are the facts:

At a bodyweight of 190 to 200 pounds Marvin performed the following.

* Olympic press - 330 pounds. (like a military press, he did reps in the 300s)
* Deep squats - 50 reps with 300 pounds.
* Side laterals - reps with 120-pound dumbbells.
* One-arm-chins - eight consecutively with each arm.
* Press behind neck - 305 pounds.
* Side press, left hand - 220 pounds (with a man sitting on his hand). (like a one arm military press, only with a slight lean in the torso for better balance)
* Parallel bar dip with 434 pounds (two men hanging from his feet!).
* Bench press - 515 pounds. (gear didn't exist)
* Still arm pullovers - 250 pounds.
* Wide grip chins - 80 with his bodyweight and 8 reps with 200 pounds attached.
* Consecutive handstand push-ups on a horizontal ladder - 25.

Unreal considering this was all done in like the 1940s and 1950s (he retired in 1954-55)

I suggest you guys check out these links.

http://ditillo2.blogspot.com/2009/03...ene-mozee.html

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/drobson304.htm

----------


## amcon

cool post

----------


## Sehr

Just thought id throw that up there, its late and a lot of people are doing what im doing (randomly lurking on the internet) so i thought id point them in an intriguing direction  :Smilie: 

Also i wanted to get more info about this guy out there lest he be forgotten by mainstream gym goers, cuz i dont know many people who've ever heard of him.

Glad you enjoyed it

----------


## F4iGuy

Nice find. Makes you wonder what he'd look like if he was in his peak today.

----------


## audis4

> -Marvin Eder
> (note that all of the following was accomplished drug free before he was 22 years of age (when he retired), also note that he ate little more than the average untrained person)
> 
> At five-foot-eight-inches, he weighed 200-pounds with arms over 19-inches, a 50-inch chest, 26-and-a-half inch thighs and 17-and-a-half inch calves.
> 
> Marvin's incredible strength feats are still spoken of in revered tones today, such was the impact he had on the lifting world. Those who do not know their iron history might be asking, "Why all the talk about Marvin?" For them, here are the facts:
> 
> At a bodyweight of 190 to 200 pounds Marvin performed the following.
> 
> ...


?? what? of course gear existed at this time...do you mean bench shirt?

----------


## BPack10

I think he meant bench shirt but audis4 is right there was "gear" around back then. I think it was 1954 John Zeigler began giving the US weight lifting team steroids . It says in the article that in 1951 he was 150 pounds. I don't see any reference to him retiring in 54-55. My guess would be that he was on stuff but still some amazing numbers considering the rudimentary equipment and nutrition at the time...

----------


## JBarron

side laterals with 120lbs!

----------


## BgMc31

Impressive feats but the old time lifters exaggerated their lifts for public appeal. It's hard to determine their actual lifts because weights were calibrated or tested like they are today. 

With that said, the biggest genetic freak ever was either Bill Kazmeier or Mark Henry. Check out the book 'Sons of Sampson' and read about the actual testing done on these two and former Olympic lifter Shane Hammond. These guys are true, confirmed, genetic freaks of strength!

Also steroids have been around since the 30's (Hitler's scientist gave them to soldiers in order to make them better more effective soldiers).

----------

